# Operator Available - Chicagoland



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm looking for any part-time operator jobs. I'm currently in school so I can't work full time but if you have any jobs that you need an extra operator I'm willing to help.

I'll do snow the rest of the season but I'm also available as the weather gets warmer for whatever you may have.

I'm reliable, on-time, easy-going, a hard worker, and while my experience level may not be as high as some that do this full time I know what I'm doing and will bust my tail to get the job done.

I know I'm not the only one looking for work but I figured I don't have much to lose by tossing my hat in the ring. So if you have any opportunities for work or know of someone who I could talk to my e-mail is [email protected] and I'll be checking this post if you want to leave any info here.

Thanks guys I appreciate any help you have.


----------



## snowguys (Jul 26, 2006)

what kind of Operator skid steer? plow truck? how old are you ? and have you worked for someone before sorry for all the ?s


brian


----------



## loaderplower93 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm 22, run primarily skids and loaders before but I have run backhoes a little bit. I have worked for a plowing company before loading salt trucks (had to quit because of conflicts with school), and 3 summers with a public works department.

Don't worry bout the questions probably should have included this before


----------

